# Next Big Project Poll



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

So, as I was planning the beginning of the Horus Legacy project, I realized just how many ideas for this sort of multi-author epic I had floating around in my head. (Namely, six.) Since only so many of them can be turned into reality, and to gauge interest, I decided to make an interest poll to test which people would be most interested in reading- or writing for. In effect: these are six ideas for large projects along the lines of gothik’s Renegades in terms of organization.

So, the options: 

A. THE HORUS LEGACY

The galaxy is spinning to its conclusion. A hundred years after Ezekyle Abaddon launched his 13th Black Crusade, the Cadian Gate has fallen, the Eye of Terror seeps out into the surrounding worlds, the Imperium of Man is more oppressive than ever, and the last Tyranid Hive Fleet is slamming into the Eastern Fringe. But this is more than the end of the world- this is the final battle. This is the Wolftime. The dead will rise. The tide will fall. 

The legacy of a traitor stands revealed in full. 

B. AFTERMATH

The last war against Chaos has ended. Rhana Dandra has come in the thirtieth millennium, just as the Imperium began its Great Crusade, but without the promised apocalypse. Now Horus Lupercal takes the reins of a much diminished Imperium of Man, with the dream of galactic unity still glimmering in his eyes, although much slowed now. But though Chaos is defeated, there is still war- and the Primarchs have their own, distinct plans for the galaxy….

C. TO FACE ONE’S DOOM [redone]

The Eldar Empire conquered the whole galaxy, only a few sectors on the Eastern Fringe being vassalized rather than directly colonized. And then, far more suddenly than it rose, it fell. Its paradise is the province of daemons now. The Eye of Terror stares from its 90% of the Milky Way. But Chaos is disunited, and from the distant planet of Tau, the Emperor of Mankind raises his Space Marines for a final twilight struggle- to hold off the infinite night that sits so close….

D. HERESY: DIAMOND

Horus stood. In the Serpent Lodge on Davin, Lupercal embraced his brother Magnus and swore off the clutches of Chaos. But the Word Bearers still scheme. The Night Lords still rage. There are many Legions yet that can be corruptible. And how will the prophets of Horus’ doom, now proven so wrong, react? 

E. HERESY: TOPAZ

Garro fell. The Eisenstein was devoured by the darkest ruin of the Warp. Now Horus Lupercal plots his next steps in secrecy. But just how far can even the Warmaster of Chaos go before overreaching? And in this new war of shadows, just who can he- and his enemies- really trust? 

F. HERESY: OPAL

The Dragon unleashed. In the war for Mars, something went wrong. Now the Red Planet is a lifeless wasteland. The Mechanicum is leaderless, both sides of the war lose a decisive battlefield and a large supply of weaponry- and somewhere in the solar system, a C’tan shard inadvertently empowered by its centuries of confinement awaits. Mind you, said release might have gotten the attention of some among the C’tan’s former slaves….


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

I assume the Tau are destroyed before the beginning _To Face One's Doom_? What exact era of 40k is it set in? 

I think I would participate in one of these, but I don't consider myself a good space marine writer by a long shot . 

I think that _To Face One's Doom_ and _Heresy: OPAL_ are the most interesting ones, but I guess we'll see what you end up going with.


----------



## Beaviz81 (Feb 24, 2012)

I voted I hate them (which is harsh wording in my mind), all, but in general I want something else than the Space Marines. They are just the gloryhogs of WH40k. Sorry for the harsh telling, but that's how I feel. I would maybe be a bit better about the Horus Heresy if you wrote about the Imperial Army at the time, as they in my mind are far more heroic than the Space Marines. And another good thing about WH30k. is no bloody Tau.


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

Firemahlazer- To Face One's Doom takes place in 30K, in an alternate history where the Fall of the Eldar was more severe. So the Tau don't exist yet (and never will in the form we know them)

Beaviz81- Yeah, "hate all of them" was a bad choice of words. Sorry. As for the Space Marines, well, all of those would have SM stories and non-SM stories, depending on what people want to write. The Heresy options would probably have more focus on the SM; Aftermath, ironically, would have the least (sure, the Primarchs would be really prominent, but Horus will be the only one with Marines).


----------

